# Dr Kennedy's Medical Discovery



## monsterdigger (Jan 28, 2006)

Any ever seen these bottles before, the things huge, about one pint. Its aqua and has a crude applied lip. Im not to shure if it has a pontil mark, its got a circle about 1" in diameter on the bottom and it pushes up. The bottles has embossed: Dr Kennedy's on one side. The other side has embossed: Roxbury Mass and on the front it has embossed: Medical Discovery. For those of you who dont know to view the pictures click save and then view. If any help thanks...........Jake


----------



## monsterdigger (Jan 28, 2006)

The first post is a picture of the bottom of the bottle, here is a picture of the side.........


----------



## capsoda (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Jacob, It's listed in Matt Knapp's book,{GuntherHess} American Antique Medicine Bottles. Aqua, hinge mold, tapered lip, $37. Couldn't see the lip finish in your pic so I'm guessing.


----------



## lexdigger (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Monsterdigger, the Piso's Cure and the Dr. Kennedy's are both very common medicine bottles. Neither one is worth much money, but they are great additions to a med collection! Dr. Kennedy's also has another called Favorite Prescription that is pretty neat too. Chris Capley


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Monsterdigger...

 The pontiled Dr. Kennedy's are pretty rare and they are real nice... keep lookin

 Wayne


----------



## amblypygi (Jan 28, 2006)

I have one that just says Kennedy's, no Dr., I've always wondered if that was rare. It's a tooled top, so it's not that early; I wonder if someone gave him sh*t about claiming to be a doctor when he wasn't []

 Sean


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Sean...

 Anything embossed on the side panels or the back of the bottle?  Just curious.  We've found a number of them underwater up here and my buddy found a broken open pontiled one...Had some great whittle and dynamite top, but broken... oh well 

 That just gives us the incentive to dive and dig some more!![&:]

 Wayne


----------



## JustGlass (Jan 29, 2006)

Heres a kennedys medical discovery that would go for a descent price at auction. Super clean, good color, whittled glass, and open pontil. This was a dug bottle that I found sitting on a bottom shelf in a small antique shop in Vermont. It was so freshly dug that it was still covered in mud and the owner hadnt priced it. I made a offer of $35.00 not really knowing what condition this bottle was in because of the thick layer of dirt. He accepted the offer and the bottle cleaned to mint with just mild soap and water.


----------



## JustGlass (Jan 29, 2006)

Dr. Kennedy also had a Favorite Remedy and a Rheumatic Dissolvent


----------



## JustGlass (Jan 29, 2006)

Most kennedy bottles are common in the northeast....But keep your eyes open for the open pontils, and whittled snap case bottles are still desireable, and any odd colored glass.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey JustGlass...

 Those are some awsome looking Kennedy's...just beautiful... Great color...
 Nice[8D]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 29, 2006)

No kiddin, Very cool JG, very cool.[]


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 29, 2006)

I am so jealous! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR! Sweeeeet bottles I'm seeing here!

 But I got a bit of a remedy for my lust...
 I found a big old cellar hole out in the Maine woods. It was so hot that my digging partner would not get out of the damn truck to check it out with me. Like 99*F in the shade and humidity to boot. But I got in, and I dug..(no mosquitos @ them temps!) and I found a bottle in seconds. A Kennedys favorite. Busted perfectly in half along the mold lines. It was only down 8" in the pine needles. I put the bottle back, policed the area to make it look like I'd not disturbed it, got out, and we left. Now my buddy can't remember where it is[].
 I'm going back this summer and see if there's anything like what I see here in this thread. If he pleads I might let him tag along.[][]

 Great bottles guys!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 29, 2006)

The Kennedy's bottles come in a lot of different variations since they were produced over a long period. The early crude ones are desirable, the later tooled lip ones are pretty common unless they are odd colors.


----------



## monsterdigger (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. Matt ill probably be buying your book due to my my huge collection of medicines, some still have medicine and labels............................Jake.


----------



## amblypygi (Jan 30, 2006)

> ORIGINAL:  southern Maine diver
> 
> Hey Sean...
> 
> Anything embossed on the side panels or the back of the bottle?  Just curious.


 
 This one says Donald Kennedy & Co. on one side and Roxbury, Mass. USA on the other. Here's a pic:


----------



## amblypygi (Jan 30, 2006)

I still think it's odd how the older ones say Dr. Kennedy while this one (which I think is probably from the 1880s) just says Donald. Did he get sued for practicing medicine without a license??


----------



## amblypygi (Jan 30, 2006)

I guess they're not rare though; I just found it in Matt's book listed for 7 bucks. This one was found in the river though, so it's worth what I paid for it []


----------

